# Best hacksaw



## 480sparky

The best hacksaw is the one someone else uses.


----------



## oldtimer

kevmanTA said:


> We have junk.. Lennox, sucks.
> Klein.. Sucks..
> Ideal, SUCKS.
> Greenlee
> Really sucks.
> 
> Who makes a Hacksaw, that doesn't suck?
> Oh I know.. Buy a fancy mini sawzall..
> I already have a small, cordless angle grinder that cuts pipe like butter, I want something that requires no batteries, a good hacksaw..
> I also would like to know who makes good blades, I bought some Klein ones, cut one piece of 1/2", and it was missing half of its teeth.. 32 TPI.



I have a Greenlee hacksaw, and I use Lennox blades.

Works for me!


----------



## Frasbee

I think I have a Nicholson hacksaw and it's held up well, good weight and balance, and the blades stay tight.

But I never used the damn thing.

EDIT: I think I use 18-24 TPI. Fewer strokes.


----------



## farlsincharge

I have *this* lenox saw and I really like it, I use their blades in it too.
http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/Product.aspx?productId=HT50+HACKSAW+FRAME


----------



## chewy

The bahco or sandvik ones that can store Blades in their frame are my favourite.


----------



## Hippie

I have a Lennox one I've had almost 10 years, I love it. I don't care what blades I have as long as someone else buys them lol


----------



## Sparky208

farlsincharge said:


> I have this lenox saw and I really like it, I use their blades in it too.
> http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/Product.aspx?productId=HT50+HACKSAW+FRAME


I have the same one and love it, but I don't use it much


----------



## rick480volt

My best hacksaw is my DeWalt sawz-all. Haven't touched a hacksaw in quite a few years.


----------



## user4818

I have a Lenox that's probably 20 or more years old. I still use it occasionally to make a quick cut here or there.


----------



## Mike_586

Its the blades, tension and technique that matters, the rest is cosmetics.


----------



## Sparky_120

Mike_586 said:


> Its the blades, tension and technique that matters, the rest is cosmetics.


True, but the hacksaw itself does make a difference. I've tried to cut straight with a brand new blade on a cheap mastercraft hacksaw and couldn't no matter what I did.

I like the fiberglass Stanley one...even with an old blade it's hard NOT to cut straight.


----------



## Demac

Best one I've had.

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-325-Premium-Ergonomic-Hacksaw/dp/B0002890YW


----------



## Orkin man

kevmanTA said:


> We have junk.. Lennox, sucks.
> Klein.. Sucks..
> Ideal, SUCKS.
> Greenlee
> Really sucks.
> 
> Who makes a Hacksaw, that doesn't suck?
> Oh I know.. Buy a fancy mini sawzall..
> I already have a small, cordless angle grinder that cuts pipe like butter, I want something that requires no batteries, a good hacksaw..
> I also would like to know who makes good blades, I bought some Klein ones, cut one piece of 1/2", and it was missing half of its teeth.. 32 TPI.


If you are having a problem with all those brands, Im gonna say it's USER ERROR and not the hacksaws! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bthesparky

Stanley Fat Max. Morse blades 32/1. Can't store blades in the handle but nice and heavy construction.


----------



## Southeast Power

This is a bad example of it:










I have had two of these Craftsman hacksaws in the last 30 years. Its two because the first one went missing back in 1997. Still the best $20 hacksaw ever.


----------



## dirtyfrank

no problems with the greenlee high tension one. had the light blue klein one similar to the one in the pic above, and the nubs that hold the blades on to the frame became loose & wouldn't hold. brought it back and they gave me a greenlee one. that was a year ago. Use it everyday. it looks like it's been through hell but it's great. usually using dottie or lenox blades.


----------



## BestMan

I will say stay far away from house brand hack saws (husky, kobalt, etc.)


----------



## airfieldsparky

Fat max hack saw lenox blades are where its at. Anyone know what a good tpi is for portaband blades i try all different types some cut fast but are dead after a few cuts of 4" emt other last forever but take a lifetime to cut


----------



## Jlarson

Most of our trucks have Stanley 1 piece aluminum hack saws (http://www.stanleytools.com/default...Desc=12&#34;+High+Tension-Low+Profile+Hacksaw)on them. Everyone seems to like them. It works and it's cheap, never had an issue with any of them over how ever many years we've been putting them on the trucks. 


What's wrong with the Ideal saw? I like mine, got mine free though so it be hard for me not to. :laughing:


----------



## jmellc

I too mostly use a battery sawzall now. Don't even recall what brand hacksaw I have. It is OK, so so. 

Best hacksaw I ever had was a Douglas brand, a red model made by Douglas Radiator Co. of Charlotte, NC. Had a good handle & great tension bar for super tight blade. Blade storage in handle. Comfortable to use, even after handles cracked off the frame. After it got stolen, I had a Craftsman of similar make. It was good too, then Craftsman quit making that model. I've had several that broke the tension mech, whatever type it was, or the frame bent upon tightening, etc. 

Major brands of blades all seem about the same to me. I always use a 32 TPI for most things. Occasionally have used a 24 or 18 TPI if cutting lots of rebar or allthread. 24 or 18 are not good for EMT at all. Teeth hang up, at least for me.


----------



## HARRY304E

kevmanTA said:


> We have junk.. Lennox, sucks.
> Klein.. Sucks..
> Ideal, SUCKS.
> Greenlee
> Really sucks.
> 
> Who makes a Hacksaw, that doesn't suck?
> Oh I know.. Buy a fancy mini sawzall..
> I already have a small, cordless angle grinder that cuts pipe like butter, I want something that requires no batteries, a good hacksaw..
> I also would like to know who makes good blades, I bought some Klein ones, cut one piece of 1/2", and it was missing half of its teeth.. 32 TPI.


Klein 701 that's all you will ever need.:thumbup:


----------



## Sombrio

Another vote for the Klein heavy weight hacksaw 701. been using one for 6 years now still tight and straight


----------



## jmellc

Sombrio said:


> Another vote for the Klein heavy weight hacksaw 701. been using one for 6 years now still tight and straight


This is very close to the Douglas I liked so much. The Douglas had a longer top rod/bolt as I remember. If it's held up 6 years it will go the long haul. 

Craftsman used to make a similar saw that was pretty good. Plastic handle inserts would break easily if dropped to concrete, but the metal held up fairly well. Sears discontinued that model in the mid 90's. Most of their stuff has gotten junkier over the years.


----------



## CADPoint

Jlarson said:


> Most of our trucks have Stanley 1 piece aluminum hack saws (http://www.stanleytools.com/default...Desc=12&#34;+High+Tension-Low+Profile+Hacksaw)on them. Everyone seems to like them. It works and it's cheap, never had an issue with any of them over how ever many years we've been putting them on the trucks.
> ... :laughing:


I like mine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompadour

Demac said:


> Best one I've had.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-325-Premium-Ergonomic-Hacksaw/dp/B0002890YW


i have this one, and i love it. one of the many tools i bought when i upgraded them. this website has been hell on my wallet.


----------



## MattMc

Never had a hacksaw I liked. I vote sawzall.


----------



## Pompadour

a battery powered bandsaw is far better than a sawzall for cutting conduit.


----------



## mnelectrician

I use a Stanley Fat Max usually use it on service calls where I only have to make a few cuts. Actually pretty fast for smaller pipe when you get used to them.


----------



## buddhakii

I just started using a pvc saw and love it. Of course you can't use it on metal, but I can cut 3 and 4 inch pvc about as fast as I can with a sawzall.


----------



## CFL

A hacksaw's a hacksaw, but I wouldn't mind having one that no one else has so it would be harder to come up missing.

Is anyone using a cordless metal cutting circular saw? That seems like it would be the fastest and cleanest way to cut. I'm sure it's loud though.


----------



## varmit

I really like the Klein hacksaw with the tension rod above the saw spine, like the one in the post above. I really preferred the discontinued saw, of a similar design, that had a longer tension rod. Klein called this their "Light Weight" hacksaw. It seems that most tool companies sold a similar saw until about 15 years ago: Klein, Greenlee, Rigid, Lennox, Snap-on, Ideal, Sears and others.
This type saw vanished from everyone's catalog. From what I have been able to piece together, the ONE actual manufacturer of these saws, went out of business and took the patent with it. This is when all of these square tube frame saws began to be more numerous. The first square frame hacksaw, that I saw was made by Millers Falls. This was a New England tool company, that is no longer in business.

Here I go remembering history again.


----------



## Flectric

Makita porta band 18v is the best. However in tight situations or no hot work areas the older lenox ( I owned it over 14 years ) is what I have always went back to after trying some others.


----------



## MattMc

I use a cordless skill saw with a metal blade sometimes, it makes a clean cut but is really loud. I don't do it often because sometimes it gets smokey and most of my jobsites are existing occupied places.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFL said:


> A hacksaw's a hacksaw, but I wouldn't mind having one that no one else has so it would be harder to come up missing.
> 
> Is anyone using a cordless metal cutting circular saw? That seems like it would be the fastest and cleanest way to cut. I'm sure it's loud though.


 
I have used one and found they are very loud and throw debris all over the place and make a real mess, not to mention they are the only saw I have used that has set cutting oil on fire.


----------



## bduerler

lenox, ideal or klein all make good hacksaws IMO


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bduerler said:


> lenox, ideal or klein all make good hacksaws IMO


 
I agree, this isn't rocket science or brain surgery, buy a name brand for warranty just incase you get a lemon, and the most important thing should be how comfortable it is in your own hands while in use. I have Greenlee, Lenox,and Klein. I like the Lenox 14 tooth wide blades for cutting large PVC and they only fit the Lenox saw frame.


----------



## jmellc

varmit said:


> I really like the Klein hacksaw with the tension rod above the saw spine, like the one in the post above. I really preferred the discontinued saw, of a similar design, that had a longer tension rod. Klein called this their "Light Weight" hacksaw. It seems that most tool companies sold a similar saw until about 15 years ago: Klein, Greenlee, Rigid, Lennox, Snap-on, Ideal, Sears and others.
> This type saw vanished from everyone's catalog. From what I have been able to piece together, the ONE actual manufacturer of these saws, went out of business and took the patent with it. This is when all of these square tube frame saws began to be more numerous. The first square frame hacksaw, that I saw was made by Millers Falls. This was a New England tool company, that is no longer in business.
> 
> Here I go remembering history again.


I still keep 1 eye open for a Douglas, made by Radiator Specialty Co. of Charlotte, NC. It was similar, had long top rod & that rod was tough. I used to take it out to beat holes through plaster walls, when I needed a long reach to go both sides or through several layers of something. Threads held up well, never damaged.


----------



## nitro71

Lennox constantly fails to impress me. I have a new Lennox hacksaw and it's pretty good though. Lennox blades are crappy but I haven't found better ones available locally. Bought a pair of Lennox tin snips, they suck. Lennox hole saws don't seem to be any better than any other brand I've used.


----------



## MDShunk

When I notice guys struggling and cussing a "junk" hacksaw, 9 time out of 10 they're using the wrong blade. You'll have a rough time with any hacksaw frame cutting EMT if you're using an 18 or 24-tooth blade. Get some nice 32-tooth blades and you can use a yard sale hacksaw if you want to. 

I have an Ideal high-tension frame, and an old Milwaukee high-tension hacksaw frame. They both seem fine, to me.


----------



## Cletis

*yep*



MDShunk said:


> When I notice guys struggling and cussing a "junk" hacksaw, 9 time out of 10 they're using the wrong blade. You'll have a rough time with any hacksaw frame cutting EMT if you're using an 18 or 24-tooth blade. Get some nice 32-tooth blades and you can use a yard sale hacksaw if you want to.
> 
> I have an Ideal high-tension frame, and an old Milwaukee high-tension hacksaw frame. They both seem fine, to me.


And remember too, it's the smooth like motion not trying to kill it! Nice even smooth long strokes.....not hard and fast and short


----------



## jmellc

I don't even recall what brand I have right now, I use my sawzall most of the time. 

I agree that Lennox is not the best. I have had a couple and cannot get them to tighten up on a blade as they should. I have no problem with Lennox blades, they seem about as good as any name brand. 

I've had 1 or 2 of the flat frame, they bend in no time. I use to get a Craftsman model that was pretty good but they quit making them. 

I still long for my Douglas that got stolen so many years ago. 

I agree about teeth. 32 TPI is what most of us need for cutting EMT, rod, etc. Takes a muscle boung gorilla to cut EMT with a 24 or 18 TPI. I have used those for something like rebar, where they cut faster. They only hang up in conduit.


----------

